# DAPP vs DHPP vax mistake.



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

There seems to be a small mistake in the medical records for my adopted dog. When he was picked up by animal control he was given DAPP. After being shipped to a new shelter, they recorded it as DHPP. My vet also recorded it as DHPP.

So it looks like he may not have been vaccinated against hepatitis. Big deal?

My vet has a reminder for him to get the DHPP again one year from original vax (that was actually the DAPP). I hope I'm not being confusing. The magic of Google suggests DAPP provides protection for 3 years. Or 1. ?

So what is he due for one year from now DAPP or DHPP? He needs to be up to date for the occasional doggie daycamp and boarding.

I hope it's OK that I turned to you guys because my vets office is closed on Sundays and to be honest - I don't fully trust them. I'm trying to decide on a new place.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

This is just a difference of abbreviations. DAPP and DHPP are essentially the same unless someone is using some wonky vaccine.


----------

